# Kijiji Guitar prices tonight, did I miss the memo???



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Have Fender and Gibson just announced they aren’t making guitars anymore starting tomorrow? 
I understand these are asking prices and have a basic grasp of free market economics (supply/demand), but what is going on??


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I was looking at comparables and about to list a 2020 60s Standard. If only these prices are any indication of what people think they are worth I could sell this and one more like it and have my kid’s college paid for!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Man wakes up from two year coma and finds ridiculous gear pricing. Welcome back from your slumber!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Reverb is the scourge of the instrument sales market. Ridiculously high unrealistic pricing. Then everyone uses it as their guitar blue book pricing guideline. Then everyone has things priced way out. Then Reverb jacks it up again, then everyone follows suit. Fuck Reverb.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Once the recession hits, prices will more than likely fall.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes. Silly prices begat more silly pricing from greedy mofos....80s guitars are now priced like 70s. 1980 Gibson Les Paul Custom Tobacco Sunburst Tim Shaws | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji - $6k (mind u, a dream axe but still.) 70s are now 60s...https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/1970-73-gibson-les-paul-custom-cherry-incl-orig-gibson-ha/1588784304 - $9k and so on. (discuss and sorry if those are YOUR guitars..)


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw a listing for an amp right here on GC priced higher that what they go for new at L&M. 
The prices people seem to expect are insane. 
I think it's true that they look to reverb as a price guide but use asking prices and not "sold for" prices.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Asking prices.....

What do they actually SELL for?

I've seen plenty of loony tunes pricing right here on GC so it's not just Reverb or Kijiji.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The problem is that there are people who continue buying at these ridiculous prices.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> The problem is that there are people who continue buying at these ridiculous prices.


Are there? That's what I'm wondering. You can ask $1200 for a beat to shit MIM Strat, but do you actually make the sale at that price or is it a matter of "well, the buyer will negotiate so I'll pad my asking price by $XXX"?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Another thread on this?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Another thread on this?


If we stopped making threads about such mundane topics, there might be far fewer new threads.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw a diamond memory lane jr going here for $250 and one on kijiji (maybe the same one) and even that is too much for me to buy used. So I went to L&M last night and bought it. It cost me $310 (I only pay the one tax, 5%) Buy the time I got the one for $250 shipped to me it would probably be close to $270-$280. For the sake of $30-$40 I may as well buy new. At least I can take advantage of the 30 day return policy and the performance warranty. All that has value. When items are priced too close to new or same\more than new I don't even bother inquiring or trying to negotiate. If I want the item I just buy it new.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> Another thread on this?


Or "you reading another thread on this"?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

that '12 Standard is pretty hot looking. a few hundred off and its a fair deal if youre into flame tops.








I see average looking standards listed in the $2500. range and selling quickly, presumably for close to ask.

I cant say much...I have a Trad listed in the mid-2000's that Im not particularly motivated to sell, but would for the right price, as well as an Ibanez Prestige for just under $2k. I like them both and am happy to be stuck with them, and dont need crack money, so they can sit forever. Doesnt cost me anything to list, just my time dealing with trade offers im not interested in.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

zztomato said:


> I saw a listing for an amp right here on GC priced higher that what they go for new at L&M.
> The prices people seem to expect are insane.
> I think it's true that they look to reverb as a price guide but use asking prices and not "sold for" prices.


Yeah but it's got a rare tolex and they only made 150 of them (despite them being in stock brand new at 15 L&M locations).


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

I don't know why people are still surprised....have you been into a music store lately ? Gibson and Fender just increased their prices. Some sellers are delusional but most sell at 30-40% less than store price which is fair. For vintage guitars, prices will only go up, nostalgia and rare finishes or pickups will drive the prices up


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SingleCoil said:


> I don't know why people are still surprised....have you been into a music store lately ? Gibson and Fender just increased their prices. Some sellers are delusional but most sell at 30-40% less than store price which is fair. For vintage guitars, prices will only go up, nostalgia and rare finishes or pickups will drive the prices up


I don't know about the LP's but that BP tele at $2,200 is $100 more than you can get it brand new at L&M with the tax. $1,859 + tax = $2,100.
I find for the most part used gear ask prices are 80 to 90% of new. I just end up buying new. The fact that I only pay 5% tax makes it easier for me to just buy new. I can't be bothered to make a reasonable counter offer and be accused of "low balling".


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Well inspired by the madness I just listed the standard for $3,150. Same as what it costs minus the taxes.

I’ll put it up in the classified here, I’d prefer to trade than sell. But if anyone wants to give me $4,000 I’ll take it…

I’ll warn you, it does have a pickguard.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I suggest you guys stop by my house once I've passed on. My son and Maggs were talking about how rich they could be if they get $500 for each of my guitars. 😢


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

This would have been prob less than $2k a little over a year ago. 1985 MARSHALL 2203 JCM 800 Mint / New condition | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

allthumbs56 said:


> I suggest you guys stop by my house once I've passed on. My son and Maggs were talking about how rich they could be if they get $500 for each of my guitars. 😢


I toy with the notion every day of writing down somewhere the value of each guitar and rifle I own to ensure my wife isn’t totally ripped off. But then I think about how much she’d curse me if she actually knew, or found the list while I’m still alive…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JRtele said:


> Well inspired by the madness I just listed the standard for $3,150. Same as what it costs minus the taxes.
> 
> I’ll put it up in the classified here, I’d prefer to trade than sell. But if anyone wants to give me $4,000 I’ll take it…
> 
> ...


You might want to refer to this thread

Gibson Les Paul 60s Std - $2099 - L&M Orleans (Ottawa)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

JRtele said:


> I toy with the notion every day of writing down somewhere the value of each guitar and rifle I own to ensure my wife isn’t totally ripped off. But then I think about how much she’d curse me if she actually knew, or found the list while I’m still alive…


I usually take pictures of my gear (who doesn't) and include the price paid and sold in the folder name, like this.
This one has the serial there too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

as i and many others have said countless times, patience is key. i have gotten some good deals on reverb. i decide on a window i'm willing to pay. if something falls within that window, i go for it. if it's not close, i skip it. if it's a little high, i message the seller with something like "hey, i really like that xyz pdq, but i only have this much money including shipping. if that doesn't work, i totally understand, but i thought i'd shoot my shot and see". sometimes that works. it's how i got my mesa


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know about the LP's but that BP tele at $2,200 is $100 more than you can get it brand new at L&M with the tax. $1,859 + tax = $2,100.


I was actually going to message that guy and ask if he meant to have a 1 at the beginning instead of a 2. There’s another one that’s been on kijiji for a couple months, bouncing between $1300 and $1500. I gave him an offer of $1200 which was sort of accepted but he got cold feet. At that point, it’d been 2 or 3 weeks of waffling on his part so I told him I was moving on. A month later, it’s back up at $1300.

Stupidest part is, he’s advertising it in Ottawa but is closer to Toronto. The day we were going to do the deal at $1200, I was taking the family to Port Hope so was driving within 3 kms of his location.
_I WAS PAYING 92% OF YOUR ASKING PRICE *AND* DRIVING 3.5 HOURS TO PICK IT UP._


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> You might want to refer to this thread
> 
> Gibson Les Paul 60s Std - $2099 - L&M Orleans (Ottawa)





2manyGuitars said:


> I was actually going to message that guy and ask if he meant to have a 1 at the beginning instead of a 2. There’s another one that’s been on kijiji for a couple months, bouncing between $1300 and $1500. I gave him an offer of $1200 which was sort of accepted but he got cold feet. At that point, it’d been 2 or 3 weeks of waffling on his part so I told him I was moving on. A month later, it’s back up at $1300.
> 
> Stupidest part is, he’s advertising it in Ottawa but is closer to Toronto. The day we were going to do the deal at $1200, I was taking the family to Port Hope so was driving within 3 kms of his location.
> _I WAS PAYING 92% OF YOUR ASKING PRICE *AND* DRIVING 3.5 HOURS TO PICK IT UP._


The one that was just listed at around Belleville for $1,300?
He accepted my offer 2 nights ago, I sent him the E-transfer (without password) and a friend was going to pick up next morning. Apparently he wasn’t able. All good because I’m going to Belleville tonight for the weekend but it seems like this fell through as well.
I don’t get it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JRtele said:


> Well inspired by the madness I just listed the standard for $3,150. Same as what it costs minus the taxes.
> 
> I’ll put it up in the classified here, I’d prefer to trade than sell. But if anyone wants to give me $4,000 I’ll take it…
> 
> *I’ll warn you, it does have a pickguard.*



Fucking blasphemy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JRtele said:


> I toy with the notion every day of writing down somewhere the value of each guitar and rifle I own to ensure my wife isn’t totally ripped off. But then I think about how much she’d curse me if she actually knew, or found the list while I’m still alive…


That's what lawyers are for. Leave the list with them and she won't see it until you're gone.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

What high prices?
You mean like the one?

Cameron CCV 100 watt VERY RARE guitar amplifier tube head head | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

come on...that is a steal!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> The one that was just listed at around Belleville for $1,300?
> He accepted my offer 2 nights ago, I sent him the E-transfer (without password) and a friend was going to pick up next morning. Apparently he wasn’t able. All good because I’m going to Belleville tonight for the weekend but it seems like this fell through as well.
> I don’t get it.


So you’re saying the deal is completely off now? What was your offer he accepted?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

PBGas said:


> What high prices?
> You mean like the one?
> 
> Cameron CCV 100 watt VERY RARE guitar amplifier tube head head | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji
> ...


That amp has a pc board with control pots and preamp tubes soldered to the board... is that a serious price for that??


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> So you’re saying the deal is completely off now? What was your offer he accepted?


He accepted my initial offer of $1,100 Wednesday afternoon, made arrangements with a friend in Belleville for pickup Thursday morning then cancelled on him late Wednesday. 
I texted to tell him I would be in Belleville tonight and that his address is 2 mins from my gym that I’ll drive past for the next 3 days. 
But he responded with a complicated story that he is no longer able to sell due to family issues.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> He accepted my initial offer of $1,100 Wednesday afternoon, made arrangements with a friend in Belleville for pickup Thursday morning then cancelled on him late Wednesday.
> I texted to tell him I would be in Belleville tonight and that his address is 2 mins from my gym that I’ll drive past for the next 3 days.
> But he responded with a complicated story that he is no longer able to sell due to family issues.


So I'm thinking now that while this might not exactly be a scam, something is up. We talked on the phone quite a while about guitars so the guy knows his stuff. He was selling the Paisley to fund a replacement so when I made the offer, he wanted a few days to see what else was out there in that price range. It was about 10 days later when I said I'd be in his area. He thought about it overnight, then the next morning, said no. 

He said he couldn't do $1200 and $1300 was as low as he would go. Then he accepts an offer of $1100 from you? Weird

There was a bit more back and forth than this, but those are the basics.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> So I'm thinking now that while this might not exactly be a scam, something is up. We talked on the phone quite a while about guitars so the guy knows his stuff. He was selling the Paisley to fund a replacement so when I made the offer, he wanted a few days to see what else was out there in that price range. It was about 10 days later when I said I'd be in his area. He thought about it overnight, then the next morning, said no.
> 
> He said he couldn't do $1200 and $1300 was as low as he would go. Then he accepts an offer of $1100 from you? Weird
> 
> There was a bit more back and forth than this, but those are the basics.


Yep it’s strange. Didn’t want a deposit either. I’ll text him the night before I leave and offer $1,300. If he doesn’t want that I’ll drop it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> Yep it’s strange. Didn’t want a deposit either. I’ll text him the night before I leave and offer $1,300. If he doesn’t want that I’ll drop it.


Yeah, maybe not a scam, just a total flake.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

In ~2006 my wife bought me a 1976 ES-125 T from a store for $2500. In 2009 I took it to The 12th Fret and sold it via consignment. I think it was listed at ~$2300 because I remember getting around $2G when it sold.

Someone has it back on consignment there again for quite a bit more $$. 









❌SOLD❌ Gibson ES175T Thinline Archtop Electric Wine Red, 1976


The Gibson ES175T is based on the classic full bodied ES175, but with sides just over half the thickness. It was offered from 1976 to 1979.




www.12fret.com





Prices on everything has risen quite a bit with Covid. My parents sold their house late 2019 for $475,000. It’s now listed again for $200G more. Ugh.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> That amp has a pc board with control pots and preamp tubes soldered to the board... is that a serious price for that??


The website does not exist anymore and there has not been any activity on his FB page since 2014. Try to find some service info on these amps is a brick wall. Even if the head was worth that, it would be a nightmare to have it serviced.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

allthumbs56 said:


> I suggest you guys stop by my house once I've passed on. My son and Maggs were talking about how rich they could be if they get $500 for each of my guitars. 😢





laristotle said:


> View attachment 382746





JRtele said:


> I toy with the notion every day of writing down somewhere the value of each guitar and rifle I own to ensure my wife isn’t totally ripped off. But then I think about how much she’d curse me if she actually knew, or found the list while I’m still alive…


Just tell them you bought at a crazy good deal of $X but they should try to get $Y for them if you pass away 😉

My wife thinks I pay like $200 for an amp 😆


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

To me, the irony is that some stuff is there for a fair price and gets no traction.

Maybe I am doing Kijiji wrong.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> That amp has a pc board with control pots and preamp tubes soldered to the board... is that a serious price for that??


Yup. I believe this was built by Barrang when he had them outsourced. Ridiculous price.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my favorite kijiji non-deal was the one where a guy claimed his father had a music store and he inherited his stuff when he died. he had several tokai les pauls that looked like nos. i chose one and arranged a sale, he said he would bring it to me. but when the day came he delayed, telling me someone slashed all 4 of his tires. then he delayed again, saying someone smashed out his windows. i told him i was getting a funny vibe and i wanted to withdraw my interest. he then threatened to come to my house and punch me in the face. with such a pleasant demeanor, i can't figure out why someone would target him like that.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Apparently i just missed the boat...had been on/off looking for a Gibson V...but about a year ago they went from around 1100 to $2k at the cheapest ive seen...
Craziness
Flip side...the explorer and LP i have are now worth WAY more than i paid for them...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> Apparently i just missed the boat...had been on/off looking for a Gibson V...but about a year ago they went from around 1100 to $2k at the cheapest ive seen...
> Craziness
> Flip side...the explorer and LP i have are now worth WAY more than i paid for them...


i remember when you could buy them used, all day long, for $700 can


----------

